

What is the “right” level of funding for theoretical computer science research? - adg001
http://jonkatz.wordpress.com/2010/01/12/what-is-the-right-amount-of-funding-for-theory/
"More broadly, how would one go about determining how much money “should” be allocated to any of the different sub-areas of CS?" -- from Random Bits by Katz
======
adg001
"More broadly, how would one go about determining how much money “should” be
allocated to any of the different sub-areas of CS?" - from Random Bits by
Jonathan Katz

